# Stonehenge



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

I had many left over rocks from when i collected 2 wheel burrows full for my cichlid tank, I had a spare 40cm tank so decided to do another iwagumi style tank.
however lacking the inspiration and decent shaped rocks i figured i would just make this "fun" scape called stonehenge.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

cool, close enough! Would be awsome if this is a cube tank that you can actually go in a circle.


----------



## Jiddle (Aug 14, 2008)

18"


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey, Peter! Loving this set-up, mate 

Any other specs??


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

like it! would be way nice to do it in a circle.


----------

